# Are there any wifi enabled thermometer probes?



## mummel (Apr 28, 2015)

So I can keep an eye on my smoke at work while my wife is at home and near the butt :)


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 28, 2015)

Sure there are. But you will spend about three times as much as non-wifi thermos.

Here is one:

http://www.tappecue.com/


----------



## mummel (Apr 28, 2015)

HA ok, price is out!  Thanks.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 29, 2015)

Why don't you just tell your wife to tend to the smoke and keep an eye on _her_?


----------



## mummel (Apr 29, 2015)

:)


----------



## msuiceman (Apr 29, 2015)

Get a maverick and put an IP camera in front of it.


----------



## mummel (Apr 30, 2015)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Get a maverick and put an IP camera in front of it.


This is actually pretty smart haha.  Not alarms though!


----------



## msuiceman (Apr 30, 2015)

would have to have the app open, but if you have a sound enabled IP camera, its doable! LOL.


----------



## james211 (Jun 10, 2015)

I haven't found any reviews yet, but here you go!

http://www.icelsius.com/icelsius-wireless-summary-page.php


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 12, 2015)

james211 said:


> I haven't found any reviews yet, but here you go!
> 
> http://www.icelsius.com/icelsius-wireless-summary-page.php


Interesting, I wonder if it converts to Fahrenheit or if you have to do the math. -22°f - 482°f is  a good range of temp.


----------



## msuiceman (Jun 13, 2015)

it does say:

User selectable unit (Celsius/Fahrenheit

I'm waiting to see some reviews before involving that much money on some more therm's, but if it works well, I may just be willing to invest. the wifi capability would alleviate all issues I have with range in my case (my wifi network extends strongly to every part of my house/property).


----------



## dougmays (Feb 23, 2016)

MSUICEMAN said:


> it does say:
> 
> User selectable unit (Celsius/Fahrenheit
> 
> I'm waiting to see some reviews before involving that much money on some more therm's, but if it works well, I may just be willing to invest. the wifi capability would alleviate all issues I have with range in my case (my wifi network extends strongly to every part of my house/property).


Has anyone seen any more reviews of this? I just stumbled upon it. All i've seen is AmazingRibs.com review but it almost seems to positive like a paid review...


----------



## 3montes (Feb 23, 2016)

I guess it's ok to post outside links in this thread? So anyhow here's another one that looks interesting. But it's a pre order don't like like it's actually in production yet?


----------



## msuiceman (Feb 23, 2016)

huh.... I don't know if I want to fund it or not. would stink if nothing ends up being produced, but I enjoy the ingenuity of the developers.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 24, 2016)

MSUICEMAN said:


> huh.... I don't know if I want to fund it or not. would stink if nothing ends up being produced, but I enjoy the ingenuity of the developers.


Looks like it was more of a pre-order they already reached their investment goal. Due to ship in March. I'm not a gadget guy but if I were I'd give this one a try. I like the looks of the block of wood with the meter built into it and the price is not bad.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 24, 2016)

For the tech challenged like myself, could someone recommend an inexpensive IP camera that I can check using my iphone or pc?


----------



## msuiceman (Feb 27, 2016)

look for one that gets good reviews on amazon and mentions plug and play.

something as simple as this: 
should work for you, get the model with the features you need (night view, etc.)


----------



## bbqwillie (Feb 27, 2016)

3montes said:


> Looks like it was more of a pre-order they already reached their investment goal. Due to ship in March. I'm not a gadget guy but if I were I'd give this one a try. I like the looks of the block of wood with the meter built into it and the price is not bad.


They got $1.3M in funding and they were only asking for $100K to proceed. Clearly there were a lot of people willing to make this happen. Their "Ship Date" has slipped to late June or July. This was due to a redesign of the probe to fit a better battery with longer life. The latest project update stated that they were almost ready to go into the certification testing that .gov requires. The phone app and the wireless seem to be in place.

Full Disclosure: I am a backer of the project.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 27, 2016)

DanMcG said:


> For the tech challenged like myself, could someone recommend an inexpensive IP camera that I can check using my iphone or pc?


Foscam Ip cameras are inexpensive and work good. I have several of them.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 27, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> Foscam Ip cameras are inexpensive and work good. I have several of them.






MSUICEMAN said:


> look for one that gets good reviews on amazon and mentions plug and play.
> 
> something as simple as this: http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DCS-930L-mydlink-Enabled-Wireless-N-Network/dp/B00452V66G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456586133&sr=8-1&keywords=ipcamera



Thanks for the tips Guys!


----------



## wgrill (Feb 28, 2016)

why do not google for "BBQ thermometer WiFi". you will find affordable


----------



## westby (Feb 29, 2016)

I just got the Tappecue and it is everything they claim and then some.  It is $200, but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## msuiceman (Mar 2, 2016)

well, I ordered the meater thing because I liked the ingenuity and the packaging of it all. having something that basically nests inside its storage container/charger is an awesome idea. and that it has its own ambient temp probes on each probe too.


----------

